# The beautiful Golden Retriever, my best friends



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Welcome to the site, Joan. 

I'm from Renton (suburb of Seattle), Washington. Our Samson is four months old. I'm still fairly new to thissite, but I love it here.

I'm glad you found it.....

Rick


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hello and welcome. I know the awful feeling of losing a dog to bone cancer. I lost my 12 year old irish Setter, Boots, back in '97 to bone cancer in his right rear leg, thigh area. It borke my heart to have to let him go, but we did it for him. Two years later we lost our first golden, 5 year old Scooter, to a heart attack. no indicationn of heart problem at all til he just dropped dead. Four years late I lost another golden, 4 year old hunter to autoimmine hemolytic anemia and live damage brought on by proheart6. 

Now we have Scooters full brother, a later litter, Buck who will be 11 on the 8th of next month. We have Hunter's littermate sister, KayCee, who turned 6 in Aug. and our adopted golden mix, Honey, who turned 4 in Dec.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

:welcome: Welcome to family Joan. We understand your pain at loosing Ted that way.Miss Ellie and Mr Ed sound like they keep you busy.Do you have any photos you could post? We would love to see them.
We have 4 furkids now,2 of them are Goldens and we live in just about the center of Georgia.
We look forward to getting to know you and your family.
Again,Welcome to the pack,
Shane & Lee


----------

